# Help



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Need some basic instructions on calibrating my home theater room


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Not enough information to work with?

What questions do you have? What are you attempting to do?

brucek


----------



## oldbar (Feb 16, 2007)

More informaton would help us to answer your question


----------



## cavedog (Oct 27, 2009)

Well I have an onkyo receiver. 7.1 system. My room is 25x14. I know I can have the best audio system but if I don't tune the room so to speak this will be all for naught.


----------

